# Trailer lights



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Why do trailer lights suck so much? It's a simple light. There are numerous lights that can operate underwater for year on a boat or dock with no issue but I can't get any trailer lights to last. I think I spend more time fixing and replacing trailer lights than I do anything else. Original lights lasted about a year before all the connections where corroded. Then I replaced them with some really nice LED lights and one of them this past weekend just fell off! The plastic around the slots where the mounting bolts just broke off. Didn't hit anything or do any other damage. I need some long lasting sealed led trailer lights? Any recommendations?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have these, no more dunking lights and hoping they don't burn out because of water intrusion.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I've always just used waterproof LED lights from Autozone or Advanced Auto or something. I've found that the corrosion is typically at the ground, since most lights just ground to their own mounting studs. I make sure every single connection has marine-grade (adhesive lined) heatshrink on it, and I run new ground wires all the way to the front of the trailer, so the ground point is never submerged. I give the ground lug a healthy dose of dielectric grease when I'm assembling it, and some more when I'm done for good measure. I haven't had one burn out yet when doing it that way. The pole lights are a cool idea too, just follow the same procedure of heat-shrinking everything and running the ground to the tongue of the trailer.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

As stated above - NO connections anywhere that might get submerged.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> As stated above - NO connections anywhere that might get submerged.


Understood. Unfortunately, my trailer lights never make it long enough for the wiring connections to fail before the actual lights do. I will look into the pole light. Thanks all.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Replaced trailer lights (and all the wiring) 3 times in the 4 years I had my 181. Definitely a PITA.

Next trailer will have sealed LEDs or the elevated lights on the guide posts.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Led lights and lots of fluid film for me


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I patched my trailer lights last year with lots of shrink. This year I hooked it up to my truck and nothing, I took a 12v battery and look to see if the rear lights worked, nothing. Those water proof lights, aren't. I just order drive on post and 60' of yellow and green 16 gauge tinned copper. Hope I can re-wire and be done


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I fussed with trailer lights for years, then got smart and tried the LED ones with several (6 ??) LED's per side. Oh, beautiful.....but then individual LED's started dying. Might only have 2 or 3 lit per side. Don't know why - no physical damage and no water intrusion - and those things are pretty spendy. Using old type bulb lights works fine till you forget to unplug them and the hot bulb hits the cold water....which ends the bulbs on the spot. Corrosion is a real issue, too.

Now, I've gone back to old school. Simple bulb lights mounted high enuf on my guide-ons to where they never touch the water, marine grade tinned copper and no connections till the front of the trailer and adhesive lined heat shrink on every connection, regardless of where it is. Cheap and foolproof and goes forever.

I found a trick for where you have 3 wires come into one connection, too, as in marker lights connecting to tail light wires. Goober a small amount of silicone sealer onto each wire and let it sit for an hour to partially cure. Then slide your heat shrink over the connection and heat it. The heat shrink will squeeze excess silicone out of the connection and the silicone will prevent water from getting down the wires.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 8294
> 
> I have these, no more dunking lights and hoping they don't burn out because of water intrusion.


Thanks @Smackdaddy53 I order some of these Togo on a aluminum drive on guide to put them on. Hope they fit


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have received my 16 gauge tinned copper wire 60' of green and yellow. Yellow will be my running lites and green, turn/stop. The I got my box from Amazon with my guide on post. The description says it fits less then 3" but the u-bolts that came with it are 2.5" my cross beam is 2 .75" ARrrrrrrg! !!!!. I've got the lights to mount on the post. So I've ordered another that has 3" u bolts
I also have a 4 post. 5 wire pig tail coming Monday


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I finished my rewire on my trailer. Took me by myself 6-8 hours. Pulled all the old wire out







Then pulled the 16 gauge tinned copper wire from front to back. Used a wire fisher to push wires through the front channel then marked left then pulled the right through and labeled it
Secured the wire along the inside frame. Installed the orange side light. Used shrink butt connections with adhesive and solider then covered with an adhesive shrink tube
I then secured the wire all the way to the back. I. Then installed the drive on post ran the wire down inside the pvc and tied it up. After I received the 5 wire 4 post pig tail I put that on today after work. Dam it all came on when I turned my truck lights on








if anyone needs help wiring their trailer PM me
Thanks to @Smackdaddy53 for turning me on those lights


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I finished my rewire on my trailer. Took me by myself 6-8 hours. Pulled all the old wire out
> View attachment 210738
> Then pulled the 16 gauge tinned copper wire from front to back. Used a wire fisher to push wires through the front channel then marked left then pulled the right through and labeled it
> Secured the wire along the inside frame. Installed the orange side light. Used shrink butt connections with adhesive and solider then covered with an adhesive shrink tube
> ...


No more dunking your lights and backing down steep ramps and at night especially with no boat is easy!
Did you get the LED model?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No more dunking your lights and backing down steep ramps and at night especially with no boat is easy!
> Did you get the LED model?


No, I've spent so much on this project I just went with incandescent. When these stop working I'll go with LED
Thanks for your help


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> No, I've spent so much on this project I just went with incandescent. When these stop working I'll go with LED
> Thanks for your help


They should last a long time up there.


----------

